# Three point hitch SUDDENLY doesn't lift (Kubota b 2920 HST)



## Newell (Jan 30, 2019)

I took off the flail mower and installed the box scraper, got in the driver's position, raised the handle, and??? the sucker wouldn't lift!

Took off the box scraper, and the arms by themselves wouldn't lift.

Sounds like hydraulic fluid is going past a relief valve under the seat:
I'm not operating the unit until i get it fixed.

I have a complete service manual for a Kubota 245 DT:
but one was not available when I acquired the B series tractor..

Are the hydraulics that apply to the newer tractor essentially identical to the older one?
If I take the top side plate off, under the seat,
can i depend on the 245DT manual to guide my tyro-level repair efforts?

i wonder what the heck happened..??


----------



## tom carson (Mar 7, 2019)

i have a david brown 995 and the back arms won’t go down and when i push the leaver it springs back to the lift position


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

tom carson said:


> i have a david brown 995 and the back arms won’t go down and when i push the leaver it springs back to the lift position


have you checked the carry lock lever that holds the top rockshaft in the raised position when traveling with an implement mounted, at the right rear (from memory) there is a curved flat lever that has to be lifted up to unlock the top rockshaft so the lower links can be lowered.


----------

